# [SOLVED] unable to print with xerox phaser 3116

## queen

I am trying to print with cups a test page or other page for that matter. The problem is that there is no output. The printer is recognized in cups, lsusb, i used the cd of the printer and copied the ppd too. I tried few drivers (xerox, samsung ML-1710) and the ppd. Nothing helps. I can see that the job is sent to the printer but there is no output. 

When i check the status of the job i see stopped.

ID  	         Name  	    User   Size     Pages  	      State  	  Control 

xerox-23    Test Page  	root  	18k  	Unknown 	stopped     Reprint Job Cancel Job Move Job

Here is the output of 

```
 tail -20 /var/log/cups/error_log

I [17/Mar/2007:17:53:26 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=11844)

I [17/Mar/2007:17:53:38 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/classes.cgi" (pid=11846)

I [17/Mar/2007:17:53:44 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/help.cgi" (pid=11847)

I [17/Mar/2007:17:53:53 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11848)

I [17/Mar/2007:17:53:59 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11849)

I [17/Mar/2007:17:53:59 +0200] Adding start banner page "none" to job 23.

I [17/Mar/2007:17:53:59 +0200] Adding end banner page "none" to job 23.

I [17/Mar/2007:17:53:59 +0200] Job 23 queued on "xerox" by "root".

I [17/Mar/2007:17:54:02 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11850)

I [17/Mar/2007:17:54:10 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=11851)

E [17/Mar/2007:17:54:10 +0200] Resume-Printer: Unauthorized

I [17/Mar/2007:17:54:11 +0200] Saving printers.conf...

I [17/Mar/2007:17:54:11 +0200] Printer "xerox" started by "root".

I [17/Mar/2007:17:54:11 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 11852) for job 23.

I [17/Mar/2007:17:54:11 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/ppmtospl2 (PID 11853) for job 23.

I [17/Mar/2007:17:54:11 +0200] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 11854) for job 23.

E [17/Mar/2007:17:54:11 +0200] PID 11853 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/ppmtospl2) stopped with status 22!

I [17/Mar/2007:17:54:11 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

I [17/Mar/2007:17:54:17 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=11855)

I [17/Mar/2007:17:54:17 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=11856)

```

The error i see in cups about printing   	

xerox "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/ppmtospl2 failed"

One thing that i suspect is wrong is that i have configured in the kernel the printer as module (due to other usb devices that are configured as module). I don't know to which driver i should do modprobe.

```

ipw2200

ehci_hcd

uhci_hcd

ohci_hcd

```

How can i make it to print.Last edited by queen on Mon Aug 20, 2007 2:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wynn

The first thing is to follow its advice and set LogLevel in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to "debug", this should give more information around the lines

```
I [17/Mar/2007:17:54:11 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 11852) for job 23.

I [17/Mar/2007:17:54:11 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/ppmtospl2 (PID 11853) for job 23.

I [17/Mar/2007:17:54:11 +0200] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 11854) for job 23.

E [17/Mar/2007:17:54:11 +0200] PID 11853 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/ppmtospl2) stopped with status 22!

I [17/Mar/2007:17:54:11 +0200] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more. 
```

Secondly, what version of ghostscript have you got installed? CUPS requires ghostscript-esp to work properly and often the symptom of a wrong ghostscript is a filter failing to run.

----------

## queen

 *wynn wrote:*   

> The first thing is to follow its advice and set LogLevel in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to "debug", this should give more information around the lines
> 
> ```
> I [17/Mar/2007:17:54:11 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 11852) for job 23.
> 
> ...

 

I had ghostscript-gpl-8.54 . So, as you adviced i installed ghostscript-esp. But now i am not near that printer to check it. I will be able to check it this weekend and report the results after that.

----------

## queen

 *wynn wrote:*   

> The first thing is to follow its advice and set LogLevel in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to "debug", this should give more information around the lines
> 
> ```
> I [17/Mar/2007:17:54:11 +0200] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 11852) for job 23.
> 
> ...

 

hello again. I have ghostscript-esp and i don't get anymore the error of ppmtospl2. But it still doesn't print anything. In cups i see that it send the job to print but in status i see stopped. Why is that and how i can repair it.

----------

## wynn

 *queen wrote:*   

> In cups i see that it send the job to print but in status i see stopped. Why is that and how i can repair it.

 The printer may be stopped because of a printer error. If you go to "Printers" in the CUPS web interface, you will be able to see if it is stopped and you can then start it again.

----------

## queen

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *queen wrote:*   In cups i see that it send the job to print but in status i see stopped. Why is that and how i can repair it. The printer may be stopped because of a printer error. If you go to "Printers" in the CUPS web interface, you will be able to see if it is stopped and you can then start it again.

 

I went to printers tab and i saw again xerox "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/ppmtospl2 failed" and 

description: xerox phaser 3116

Location: localhost:631

Make and Model: Xerox Phaser 3116

Printer State: idle, accepting jobs, published.

Device URI: usb://Xerox/Phaser%203116

in jobs tab i see stopped. Probably it gets stopped due to "ppmtospl2 failed".  I stopped and restarted the printer again, but that's what i get. I tried both lpr -Pxerox test and also print test page from cups. Moreover, my brother works with this printer on windows and it works just fine.

EDIT: I found few more clues. cups apparently looks for another directory and file that doesn't exist. 

```
carin ~ # ls -l /usr/libexec/cups/filter/ppmtospl2

ls: cannot access /usr/libexec/cups/filter/ppmtospl2: No such file or directory

carin ~ # ls -l /usr/libexec/cups/filter

total 284

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    21 Feb 27 13:01 cupsomatic -> /usr/bin/foomatic-rip

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    27 Feb 27 13:01 foomatic-gswrapper -> /usr/bin/foomatic-gswrapper

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    21 Feb 27 13:01 foomatic-rip -> /usr/bin/foomatic-rip

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  4912 Feb 27 12:13 gziptoany

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 44008 Feb 27 12:13 hpgltops

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 26772 Feb 27 12:13 imagetops

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 53792 Feb 27 12:13 imagetoraster

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  5624 Feb 27 12:13 pdftops

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 43108 Feb 27 12:13 pstops

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1897 Mar 22 16:56 pstopxl

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1865 Mar 22 16:56 pstoraster

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    13 Feb 27 12:13 rastertodymo -> rastertolabel

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 14572 Feb 27 12:13 rastertoepson

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 14324 Feb 27 12:13 rastertohp

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 14540 Feb 27 12:13 rastertolabel

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 38184 Feb 27 12:13 texttops

carin ~ # locate ppmtospl2

/usr/local/linuxprinter/filters/ppmtospl2

/home/carin/phaser/bin/Linux/ppc/filters/ppmtospl2

/home/carin/phaser/bin/Linux/x86/filters/ppmtospl2

```

so i just copied ppmtospl2 to /usr/libexec/cups/filter/ and it didn't help

----------

## wynn

 *queen wrote:*   

> I went to printers tab and i saw again xerox "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/ppmtospl2 failed" and 
> 
> description: xerox phaser 3116
> 
> Location: localhost:631
> ...

 I think you'll have to set LogLevel in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf to "debug" and post the part of /var/log/cups/error_log around this error.

 *queen wrote:*   

> Moreover, my brother works with this printer on windows and it works just fine.

 Yes, there's a big incentive to get a printer working under Windows â if it doesn't work under Windows you won't sell any.

Printer manufacturers (with the exception of Epson and HP) don't see any return from putting resources into writing a driver for Linux. Indeed, they may be so obsessed with extraordinary value of their "intellectual property", that they won't even provide specifications to allow anybody else to write one either.

There is little you can do about this except look on LinuxPrinting.org to find a printer with Linux support and buy that.

----------

## queen

First i changed to debug mode long time ago. Will post the output below. The printer works fine in windows. Also, xerox give support for this printer for linux. I have the cd of xerox with the support and installation guide.  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> INSTALLATION
> 
> ------------
> ...

 

here is the output of 

```

tail -40 /var/log/cups/error_log

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Returning at file position 191 on character ':'...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Output second part...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Starting at file position 191...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Returning at file position 198 on character '}'...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Finished "{PREVURL?", out=0xb7dbb4c0...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Starting "{ORDER=dec" at 247, result=0...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Starting at file position 247...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] "{THISURL}" at 265...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Returning at file position 367 on character ':'...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Output second part...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Starting at file position 367...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] "{THISURL}" at 385...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Returning at file position 489 on character '}'...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Finished "{ORDER=dec", out=0xb7dbb4c0...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Starting "{NEXTURL?" at 535, result=0...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Skip first part...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Starting at file position 535...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] "{NEXTURL}" at 553...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Returning at file position 631 on character ':'...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Output second part...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Starting at file position 631...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Returning at file position 638 on character '}'...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Finished "{NEXTURL?", out=0xb7dbb4c0...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Returning at file position 659 on EOF...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] cgiCopyTemplateLang(tmpl="trailer.tmpl")

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] locale="en_us"...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Template file is "/usr/share/cups/templates/trailer.tmpl"...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Starting at file position 0...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:02:43 +0300] [CGI] Returning at file position 614 on EOF...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:03:27 +0300] Unloading job 28...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:03:27 +0300] Unloading job 29...

D [04/Apr/2007:14:03:55 +0300] cupsdCloseClient: 7

D [04/Apr/2007:14:03:55 +0300] cupsdCloseClient: 11

D [04/Apr/2007:14:03:55 +0300] cupsdCloseClient: 12

D [04/Apr/2007:14:03:55 +0300] cupsdCloseClient: 13

D [04/Apr/2007:14:03:55 +0300] cupsdCloseClient: 14

D [04/Apr/2007:14:03:55 +0300] cupsdCloseClient: 15

D [04/Apr/2007:14:03:55 +0300] cupsdCloseClient: 10

D [04/Apr/2007:14:03:55 +0300] cupsdCloseClient: 8

```

----------

## wynn

Yes, sorry, a number of mistakes: I should have checked myself with linuxprinting.org to find the Linux support status of this printer; I should have read your first post more carefully where you say you used the CD which came with the printer and I should have found out more about ppmtospl2 before posting.

To borrow mdeininger's sig: "Confident, lazy, cocky, dead." â perhaps I've caught myself just in time   :Smile: 

Looking up your printer at http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Xerox-Phaser_3116 seems to show that it is a PostScript printer and needs no driver at all *OpenPrinting wrote:*   

> I've had no problems using this printer with Linux. Xerox provides documentation on setting up CUPS for use with this printer. They include the PPD file on a CD included with the printer. I am using the ethernet interface (I haven't tried Parallel or USB). I am using DHCP with a fixed IP address to set the IP for the printer. Using ethernet, the printer has a built-in web server for configuration and supply level information.

 

ppmtospl2 seems to be the driver for the Samsung 2150 (and perhaps others) but, if it is true that the 3116 is a PostScript printer, you don't need it.

Finally, if it is a PostScript printer all you need to do is: copy the Xerox supplied PPD to /usr/share/cups/model, go into the CUPS web admin page, go to "Pinters" and delete the printer, add the printer again but selecting (in "Make/Manufacturer for xerox3116") "Or Provide a PPD File" and give the path to the PPD file.

I don't know if this is the same as the Xerox provided CUPS installation instructions but they should work.

----------

## queen

 *wynn wrote:*   

> Yes, sorry, a number of mistakes: I should have checked myself with linuxprinting.org to find the Linux support status of this printer; I should have read your first post more carefully where you say you used the CD which came with the printer and I should have found out more about ppmtospl2 before posting.
> 
> To borrow mdeininger's sig: "Confident, lazy, cocky, dead." â perhaps I've caught myself just in time  
> 
> Looking up your printer at http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Xerox-Phaser_3116 seems to show that it is a PostScript printer and needs no driver at all *OpenPrinting wrote:*   I've had no problems using this printer with Linux. Xerox provides documentation on setting up CUPS for use with this printer. They include the PPD file on a CD included with the printer. I am using the ethernet interface (I haven't tried Parallel or USB). I am using DHCP with a fixed IP address to set the IP for the printer. Using ethernet, the printer has a built-in web server for configuration and supply level information. 
> ...

 

I tried your suggestion. copied the ppd file /usr/share/cups/model and deleted and added again the printer. I use the usb option. in the link you sent me he uses it with ip. 

It still fails with   	

Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1 "/usr/libexec/cups/filter/ppmtospl2 failed"

I noticed that on lsusb i get 

```
Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04e8:3265 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd
```

http://listing.driveragent.com/usb/04e8/?q=04e8+3265&PHPSESSID=3875a7c053d2dd43529055308efddc25

BUT if i try to add the printer without the ppd file just select xerox 3116 from the model ( i see there only xerox printers), and print a test page i get this error:   

```
   

xerox "Could not find a suitable printer!"
```

The cups version offered in the cd is old. 1.1 while in gentoo the version is 1.2.9

 I am stumped. 

Now if i modify printer and select samsung i don't know to which version of samsung to select.

----------

## wynn

A sorry tale indeed !

Perhaps the information at OpenPrinting.org is new, hasn't been reviewed and is incorrect.

I think the only way forward for you is to post to the Xerox Forum (or the Samsung Forum) at OpenPrinting: it seems impossible to find a copy of ppmtospl2, some say it is on the Samsung CD (the Xerox CD may have the same contents) but it is a binary executable and may not find the libraries it requires.

----------

## queen

 *wynn wrote:*   

> A sorry tale indeed !
> 
> Perhaps the information at OpenPrinting.org is new, hasn't been reviewed and is incorrect.
> 
> I think the only way forward for you is to post to the Xerox Forum (or the Samsung Forum) at OpenPrinting: it seems impossible to find a copy of ppmtospl2, some say it is on the Samsung CD (the Xerox CD may have the same contents) but it is a binary executable and may not find the libraries it requires.

 

Yes, I"ll try that too. I found in openprinting to use generic GDI Printer Foomatic/gdi. Later it's written for xerox 3117 to use  Samsung ML 6040 driver. Don't know the difference between 3116, 3117. http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Xerox-Phaser_3117

----------

## lorebett

I've struggled with a Xerox printer too under Linux...

I collected my experiences here: http://tronprog.blogspot.com/search/label/cups

till it worked perfectly.

For some days now, however, I cannot print postscript files or pdf anymore (although I can print the test page, and other documents...). I still don't understand what's going wrong...

----------

## queen

 *lorebett wrote:*   

> I've struggled with a Xerox printer too under Linux...
> 
> I collected my experiences here: http://tronprog.blogspot.com/search/label/cups
> 
> till it worked perfectly.
> ...

 

Thanks for the link. I checked it and i have foomatic installed. I also checked the error log file and I found long time ago 1 error with status 22. Since then there was no such error, yet it didn't print anything. 

I would like to ask if you have ghostscript-esp or ghostscript. Also,  you configured the printer as usb or network (ip based ) printer? i tried as usb printer. 

Now i am not near that printer and can't check it, but i am trying to print on an old hp DeskJet_640C and i can't make it print. It sends the printing command but nothing happens. In this case i have an error of hplip module can't be loaded. If you need more details from the file /var/log/cups/error_log  file let me know

Thanks in advance

----------

## wynn

 *queen wrote:*   

> but i am trying to print on an old hp DeskJet_640C and i can't make it print. It sends the printing command but nothing happens. In this case i have an error of hplip module can't be loaded.

 Have you seen HPLIP? It goes through the steps to get hplip working; it looks as though there is a lot of information on checking to see that you have got all the parts and that they are working.

----------

## queen

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *queen wrote:*   but i am trying to print on an old hp DeskJet_640C and i can't make it print. It sends the printing command but nothing happens. In this case i have an error of hplip module can't be loaded. Have you seen HPLIP? It goes through the steps to get hplip working; it looks as though there is a lot of information on checking to see that you have got all the parts and that they are working.

 

I"ll check now hplip. About the xerox printer, you configured it as usb or network printer?

----------

## wynn

 *queen wrote:*   

> About the xerox printer, you configured it as usb or network printer?

 Sorry, I'm getting a bit confised with all this quoting   :Smile: 

I haven't got a Xerox printer: perhaps you were asking lorebett?

----------

## queen

 *wynn wrote:*   

>  *queen wrote:*   About the xerox printer, you configured it as usb or network printer? Sorry, I'm getting a bit confised with all this quoting  
> 
> I haven't got a Xerox printer: perhaps you were asking lorebett?

 

Oops. Yes, you are right. I meant to lorebett.

----------

## lorebett

it is configured as a network printer (ip based, socket://)

----------

## rapsure

I think I know what is wrong. The driver install that Samsung uses installs the ppmtospl2 in /usr/lib/cups/filters/, and that is the incorrect directory for cups 1.2.*. The filters that the samsung printer driver installs just need to be moved to /usr/libexec/cups/filters/ and it should work. I have a samsung CLP-550N printer and I can use the splc based printer driver or postscript. My high opinion of Samsungs printer drivers is that they suck, and should touch my cups install. lpr gets replaced with Samsung's version.   :Mad:  I bet an ebuild could be written for the Samsung printer driver install that would do a good clean install.

----------

## queen

 *rapsure wrote:*   

> I think I know what is wrong. The driver install that Samsung uses installs the ppmtospl2 in /usr/lib/cups/filters/, and that is the incorrect directory for cups 1.2.*. The filters that the samsung printer driver installs just need to be moved to /usr/libexec/cups/filters/ and it should work. I have a samsung CLP-550N printer and I can use the splc based printer driver or postscript. My high opinion of Samsungs printer drivers is that they suck, and should touch my cups install. lpr gets replaced with Samsung's version.   I bet an ebuild could be written for the Samsung printer driver install that would do a good clean install.

 

I am updating now world and one of the packages to be updated is cups. So, i will check the printer tomorrow. I checked the location of ppmtospl2. Here are the results: 

/usr/local/linuxprinter-old/filters/ppmtospl2

/usr/local/linuxprinter/filters/ppmtospl2

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/ppmtospl2.old

/home/carin/attachments/image/bin/Linux/x86/filters/ppmtospl2

/home/carin/phaser/bin/Linux/ppc/filters/ppmtospl2

/home/carin/phaser/bin/Linux/x86/filters/ppmtospl2

The first 3 are for the hp printer.

----------

## sing_ecgroup

Do you able to solve the problem finally? I also got the same problem   :Sad: 

----------

## queen

 *sing_ecgroup wrote:*   

> Do you able to solve the problem finally? I also got the same problem  

 

I started to advance a  little bit with it, but then I gave up. I have all the copies of  ppmtospl2. I can give you some tips:

1. I installed a canon s200 with cups emerged gimp-print and it worked in a snap.

2. There is in Kde menu Settings->peripherials->printers and there you can add the xerox and configure better. Some printers simply don't manage well with cups. I had a problem with HP printer and I managed to get better information about the printing problem by this way than in cups. There you can configure to use lpr and other options. 

Let me know if you manage to do something. The xerox printer is not near me. It's in my parents appartment which is far.  Too bad that it doesn't have possibility to print with socket:// option but only with usb

----------

## sing_ecgroup

I don't know what to do next, I don't know why the printer does response and no error prompt out.

Here is the log I found in the error_log about the printing process

```
d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: con->uri="/printers/Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1", con->best=0x809f678(/)

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: Authorization=""

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdIsAuthorized: con->uri="/printers/Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1", con->best=0x809f678(/)

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdIsAuthorized: level=AUTH_ANON, type=AUTH_NONE, satisfy=AUTH_SATISFY_ALL, num_names=0

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdIsAuthorized: auth=AUTH_ALLOW...

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] POST /printers/Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 10 con->data_encoding=HTTP_ENCODE_LENGTH, con->data_remaining=18679, con->file=-1

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 10 REQUEST /var/spool/cups/00000001=12

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 10 writing 18441 bytes to 12

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 10 Closing data file 12, size=18441.

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdProcessIPPRequest(0x80caa08[10]): operation_id = 0002

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] Print-Job ipp://localhost:631/printers/Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] print_job(0x80caa08[10], ipp://localhost:631/printers/Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1)

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] add_job(0x80caa08[10], ipp://localhost:631/printers/Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1)

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdFindPolicyOp(p=0x80a3d78, op=2(Print-Job))

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdFindPolicyOp: Found wildcard match...

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdIsAuthorized: con->uri="/printers/Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1", con->best=0x80a4df0((null))

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdIsAuthorized: level=AUTH_ANON, type=AUTH_NONE, satisfy=AUTH_SATISFY_ALL, num_names=0

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdIsAuthorized: op=0(unknown-0000)

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdIsAuthorized: auth=AUTH_ALLOW...

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] check_quotas(0x80caa08[10], 0x809db58[Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1])

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] add_job: requesting-user-name="guest"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] Adding start banner page "none" to job 25.

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] copy_banner(0x80caa08[10], 0x80d2598[25], none)

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] add_job_state_reasons(0x80caa08[10], 25)

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdAddEvent(event=job-created, dest=0x809db58(Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1), job=0x80d2598(25), text="Job created.", ...)

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] Discarding unused job-created event...

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] add_file(con=0x80caa08[10], job=25, filetype=application/postscript, compression=0)

I [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] Adding end banner page "none" to job 25.

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] copy_banner(0x80caa08[10], 0x80d2598[25], none)

I [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] Job 25 queued on "Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1" by "guest".

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] Job 25 hold_until = 0

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdSaveJob(job=0x80d2598(25)): job->attrs=0x80d20a0

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdCheckJobs: 1 active jobs, sleeping=0, reload=0

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdCheckJobs: Job 25: state_value=3, loaded=yes

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] start_job: id = 25, file = 0/1

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdAddEvent(event=printer-state-changed, dest=0x809db58(Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1), job=(nil)(0), text="%s "%s" state changed.", ...)

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] job-sheets=none,none

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] banner_page = 0

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] argv[0]="Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] argv[1]="25"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] argv[2]="guest"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] argv[3]="Test Page"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] argv[4]="1"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:6198b9b9-0b44-3117-4487-01dd0f948234"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00025-001"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[8]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[9]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@lexus"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[10]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.2.10"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[11]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[12]="USER=root"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[13]="CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[14]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[16]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[17]="LANG=zh_TW"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[18]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1.ppd"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[19]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[20]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[21]="DEVICE_URI=usb://Xerox/Phaser%203116"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[22]="PRINTER=Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1"

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] envp[23]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1"

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] start_job: status_pipes = [ 14 15 ]

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] start_job: filter="/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops"

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] start_job: filterfds[0]=[ 16 17 ]

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdStartProcess("/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops", 0x80d3a18, 0xbff5527c, -1, 17, 15)

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] start_job: Closing filter pipes for slot 1 [ -1 -1 ]...

I [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 4541) for job 25.

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] start_job: print_pipes = [ 18 19 ]

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] start_job: filter="/usr/libexec/cups/filter/ppmtospl2"

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] start_job: filterfds[1]=[ 18 19 ]

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdStartProcess("/usr/libexec/cups/filter/ppmtospl2", 0x80d3a18, 0xbff5527c, 16, 19, 15)

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] start_job: Closing filter pipes for slot 0 [ 16 17 ]...

I [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/ppmtospl2 (PID 4542) for job 25.

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] start_job: backend="/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb"

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] start_job: filterfds[0] = [ -1 -1 ]

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdStartProcess("/usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb", 0x80d3a18, 0xbff5527c, 18, -1, 15)

I [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 4543) for job 25.

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] start_job: Closing print pipes [ 18 19 ]...

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] start_job: Closing back pipes [ 12 13 ]...

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] start_job: Closing status output pipe 15...

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] start_job: Closing filter pipes for slot 0 [ -1 -1 ]...

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] start_job: Adding fd 14 to InputSet...

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdAddEvent(event=job-state, dest=0x809db58(Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1), job=0x80d2598(25), text="Job #%d started.", ...)

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] Discarding unused job-state event...

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 10 status_code=0 (successful-ok)

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 10 to OutputSet...

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] process_children()

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] PID 4541 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] PID 4542 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/ppmtospl2) exited with no errors.

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] Page = 595x842; 12,12 to 582,830

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] slow_collate=0, slow_duplex=0, slow_order=0

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] Before copy_comments - %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] %!PS-Adobe-3.0

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] %%Pages: 1

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.2

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] %%CreationDate: D:20070220113000+0500

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] %%Title: Test Page

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] %%EndComments

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] Before copy_prolog - %%BeginProlog

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] Before copy_setup - %%Page: 1 1

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] Before page loop - %%Page: 1 1

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] Copying page 1...

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] pagew = 570.0, pagel = 817.0

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] PageLeft = 12.5, PageRight = 582.5

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] PageTop = 829.5, PageBottom = 12.5

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] Wrote 1 pages...

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] Failed to parse XML file: /etc/linuxprint.cfg

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] STATE: +connecting-to-device

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdAddEvent(event=printer-state-changed, dest=0x809db58(Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1), job=(nil)(0), text="Printer "%s" state changed.", ...)

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdWriteClient: 10 bytes < 0

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdWriteClient: Removing fd 10 from OutputSet...

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] Printer using device file "/dev/usb/lp0"...

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] STATE: -connecting-to-device

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] [Job 25] backendRunLoop(print_fd=0, device_fd=4, use_bc=1)

d [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] cupsdAddEvent(event=printer-state-changed, dest=0x809db58(Xerox_Phaser_3116_USB_1), job=(nil)(0), text="Printer "%s" state changed.", ...)

D [10/Aug/2007:11:29:46 +0000] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...
```

As what I see in the log file, there is no error reported and the process should be complete.

I really don't know what to do next.... Can anyone help?[/code]

----------

## queen

Looks fine. But since it doesn't print, why not try to delete the printer from cups and try the method I suggested with the print manager in kde, or if you have gnome something similar should be there. In the printer manager you have many printing options like lpr, print through an external program (general), etc. 

Someone on other thread suggested me to use for a hp printer this printer manager and not cups. It looks like cups doesn't always interpret correct the commands. 

Try to use 

```
lpr -P<printer name> file
```

 Try some text file and see what it does. 

Also, can you show the output of 

```
ls /usr/libexec/cups/backend/
```

 In my case I found out today that xerox doesn't appear there. I can't check it because I am not near the printer. 

And 

```
 ls /usr/libexec/cups/filter/
```

Lets try also this:

```
locate ppmtospl2
```

Now if you find this file in more than 1 place try to diff between them. I found today that mine differ. But maybe in my case it's because I tried to use different printers. This ppmtospl2 should be the same for all.

I found a link in gentoo forums for xerox 3117 which should be the same as 3116. It's a HOWTO. Here is the link:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-561293.html

I really hope it will help. Please let me know.

----------

## sing_ecgroup

Since I have not setup any X windows, so I can't use the print manager in kde or gnome..

I would like to know how to get the printer name for the lpr command?

Here is the backend of CUPS.

```
ls /usr/libexec/cups/backend/

beh  http  ipp  lpd  parallel  scsi  serial  smb  snmp  socket  usb
```

and I have already put the ppmtospl2 to the correct filter place

```
locate ppmtospl2

/usr/libexec/cups/filter/ppmtospl2

/root/Xerox/bin/Linux/x86/filters/ppmtospl2

/root/Xerox/bin/Linux/ppc/filters/ppmtospl2
```

cups can access and call to the ppmtospl2 without any error, at least no error return as the last the error_log I posted.

I will try to emerge the ghostscript-esp and see if it really solve the problem.

I will let you know the result later as I can't access to the printer right now.

Thank you for your help.

----------

## queen

 *Quote:*   

> [quote="sing_ecgroup"]Since I have not setup any X windows, so I can't use the print manager in kde or gnome..
> 
> I would like to know how to get the printer name for the lpr command?

 

I think that it should be xerox. Whatever name you added to cups, that's the name of the printer. 

 *Quote:*   

>  Here is the backend of CUPS.
> 
> ```
> ls /usr/libexec/cups/backend/
> 
> ...

 

In my case I have 

```
ls /usr/libexec/cups/backend/

beh  canon  epson  hp  http  ipp  lpd  parallel  scsi  serial  snmp  socket  usb

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> and I have already put the ppmtospl2 to the correct filter place
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Now this is weird. I don't have anything under /root related to the printer.

----------

## sing_ecgroup

I have emerge the app-text/ghostscript-esp 8.15.4 as I just can't emerge the 8.15.3, but with no luck.

The reason why there is ppmtospl2 under /root is because I untar the files under root folder.

And then I tried to use the Samsung MF-1410 ppd from the foomatic again ( I have tried 1410, 1450, 1610 before), but luck back to me again. I can print with the MF-1410! I think it maybe related to ghostscript-esp, as I have not change much of the setting. And for the backend issue, the CUPS just using the usb backend straightly, so I think it maybe really the program of Xerox ppd file.

Please try to use the MF-1410 ppd and I think you can your Xerox printer.   :Smile: 

----------

## queen

 *sing_ecgroup wrote:*   

> I have emerge the app-text/ghostscript-esp 8.15.4 as I just can't emerge the 8.15.3, but with no luck.
> 
> The reason why there is ppmtospl2 under /root is because I untar the files under root folder.
> 
> And then I tried to use the Samsung MF-1410 ppd from the foomatic again ( I have tried 1410, 1450, 1610 before), but luck back to me again. I can print with the MF-1410! I think it maybe related to ghostscript-esp, as I have not change much of the setting. And for the backend issue, the CUPS just using the usb backend straightly, so I think it maybe really the program of Xerox ppd file.
> ...

 

Here is what I have 

```
ls /usr/local/linuxprinter/ppd/C/

CLP-300splc.ppd  ML-1210spl.ppd  ML-1450spl.ppd   ML-1740spl2.ppd  ML-2250spl2.ppd   ML-3560spl2.ppd  cms

CLP-500splc.ppd  ML-1430spl.ppd  ML-1510spl2.ppd  ML-1750spl2.ppd  ML-2550Sps.ppd    ML-6060pcl.ppd

CLP-510splc.ppd  ML-1440spl.ppd  ML-1520spl2.ppd  ML-2010spl2.ppd  ML-2550Sspl2.ppd  ML-6060ps.ppd

CLP-550ps.ppd    ML-1450pcl.ppd  ML-1610spl2.ppd  ML-2150ps.ppd    ML-2550ps.ppd     ML-7300pcl.ppd

CLP-600splc.ppd  ML-1450ps.ppd   ML-1710spl2.ppd  ML-2150spl2.ppd  ML-2560ps.ppd     ML-7300ps.ppd

```

AND

```
locate ML-1410

/usr/share/ppd/Samsung/Samsung-ML-1410-gdi.ppd

/usr/share/ppd/Samsung/Samsung-ML-1410-gdi.ppd.gz
```

Did you ran the setup.sh script? In my case it installed in /usr/local/linuxprinting but the samsung ML-1410 appears in other place. I think I have a mismatch of places and not sure where exactly the files should be. 

I have app-text/ghostscript-esp 8.15.3 installed, the stable version. 

I will try also the unstable version as long as it will work. 

I will be probably next week to check the printer.

----------

## sing_ecgroup

I did not run the setup.sh script, actually my ML-1410 ppd is provided by the foomatic package, not the one on Samsung website.

You can copy the ppd to /usr/share/cups/model/ and then create the printer by using that Samsung ML 1410 ppd. 

Please have a try and let me know the result.

----------

## queen

 *sing_ecgroup wrote:*   

> I did not run the setup.sh script, actually my ML-1410 ppd is provided by the foomatic package, not the one on Samsung website.
> 
> You can copy the ppd to /usr/share/cups/model/ and then create the printer by using that Samsung ML 1410 ppd. 
> 
> Please have a try and let me know the result.

 

Thanks for all the tips. I went by the book and tried with the script and all the instructions that xerox gave in their README. 

I will check it next week and tell you. I really want to solve it.

----------

## queen

 *sing_ecgroup wrote:*   

> I did not run the setup.sh script, actually my ML-1410 ppd is provided by the foomatic package, not the one on Samsung website.
> 
> You can copy the ppd to /usr/share/cups/model/ and then create the printer by using that Samsung ML 1410 ppd. 
> 
> Please have a try and let me know the result.

 

Finally, I managed to print.   :Very Happy: 

Now lets get to a party.  :Very Happy:   It was very frustating. 

One weird thing that happened with cups is the following:

1. If I add printer and give a name xerox (so it will be faster if i want to do lpr -Pxerox file) it takes out an empty page.

2. However If i use "add this printer" (and the detected name of the printer, but it's a longer name) it prints without problems. 

I use the same ppd as you mentioned to copy in both cases to 

```
/usr/share/cups/model 
```

 it prints everything. 

The ML-1410 was a very good hint. And I use ghostscript-esp  8.15.3.

----------

## sing_ecgroup

 *queen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> One weird thing that happened with cups is the following:
> 
> 1. If I add printer and give a name xerox (so it will be faster if i want to do lpr -Pxerox file) it takes out an empty page.
> ...

 

Well, how about use "add this printer" to create a printer and then modify it to give it a shorter name?

So now, we are quite sure that the ML-1410 ppd is the key factor for using Phaser 3116 in Gentoo environment.

I hope our experiences can help the other phaser user.   :Smile: 

----------

## queen

 *sing_ecgroup wrote:*   

>  *queen wrote:*   
> 
> One weird thing that happened with cups is the following:
> 
> 1. If I add printer and give a name xerox (so it will be faster if i want to do lpr -Pxerox file) it takes out an empty page.
> ...

 

I tried to use modify but for some reason the name was fixed and i couldn't change it. I could change only the location and description (the 2nd and the 3rd field). I am curios if you have first option also disabled. But that's a piece of cake. I can use copy paste in the case I want to use lpr. From firefox or other application I just use print and the name is already selected. I am glad I can print. It was a real pain in the ...............  :Wink: 

Maybe a small howto will be useful for other users. Also I think it's important that we used ML-1410 from foomatic and not from samsung web site.

----------

